# ردنا على من حاولوا الأختراق



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*نعم هذا هو ردنا *​ 
*منتدى الكنيسة*​ 
*في يمين الرب وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*​ 
*

*​ 
*الصورة دي صممتها وبعرضها عليكم*​ 
*لمن يحب أن يشاركني نفس الصورة في التوقيع*​ 
*ولتكن رسالة لمن حاولوا التطاول على كنيستنا الغالية*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*جمييييييييييلة اوي الصورة يا فراشة *

*ياريت كان ينفع عندي توقيع كنت حطيتها في التوقيع *

*وفعلا كنيستنا ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## استفانوس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *جمييييييييييلة اوي الصورة يا فراشة *
> 
> 
> *ياريت كان ينفع عندي توقيع كنت حطيتها في التوقيع *
> ...




*ميرسي لتعليقك الجميل*

*واول ما تكمل الخمسين مشاركة تقدر تحط التوقيع *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> *آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين*​





*آمين آمين آمين يا ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*الف الف الف شكر أستاذي الغالي أستفانوس على تشجيعك للفكرة*

*نورت الموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 






تسلم ايديكي فراشه بامانه حلووة كتير 


ورد مميز بكلمات معبره ومقدرش اقول غير 


اميـــــــن



والرب يبارك المنتدى وكلمة الرب  المتعاليه فيه


تسلمي يا فراشه وانا هشاركك  التوقيع والرب يباركك





​


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> ولتكن رسالة لمن حاولوا التطاول على كنيستنا الغالية



هم اقل واحقر من انو يكون الهم رسالة لانوا الى بلجا لهذا الاسلوب شخص جبان ليس له وجه ليظهر به امام المنتدى ويحقق اهدافه تماما مثل اللصوص وبعدين هذا مش انجاز وكل واحد بقعد على النت ممكن يتعلم الهكر خلال سنة ويسير مخرب ما بدها ذكاء اكتير وهذا الضرب فى الظهر من صفات الشخص التافه الجبان الى بفكر حاله بياخد حسنات ورصيده بزيد فى بنك ابليس 

هذا الى سار منيح اكتير بدل على انه المنتدى منتدى ناجح وما فيه حدا قادر يظهر امامنا باى شبهة وباى حجة المنتدى حطم اكاذيبهم واوهامهم فلجئوا لهذا العمل المتلصص لانهم بعملهم هذا اثبتوا كذب الحديث (ما احد شاد هذا الدين الا غلبه ) بكفيهم انهم اثبتوا بطلان هذا الحديث وخلص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

e3tesam قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مشكوووووووووووووورة حبيبتي على الرد الجميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## al safer_3 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*لولا هذا الوعد لما بقيت الكنيسة الى اليوم . من سيف الوثنية من ايام الامبراطورية الرومانية لسيف محمد والاسلام والكنيسة الى الامام رغم كل ابواب الجحيم التي فتحت عليها . *

*شكرا فراشة انك فكرتينا بهذا الوعد في هذا الموقف . *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

sweetly heart قال:


> هم اقل واحقر من انو يكون الهم رسالة لانوا الى بلجا لهذا الاسلوب شخص جبان ليس له وجه ليظهر به امام المنتدى ويحقق اهدافه تماما مثل اللصوص وبعدين هذا مش انجاز وكل واحد بقعد على النت ممكن يتعلم الهكر خلال سنة ويسير مخرب ما بدها ذكاء اكتير وهذا الضرب فى الظهر من صفات الشخص التافه الجبان الى بفكر حاله بياخد حسنات ورصيده بزيد فى بنك ابليس
> 
> هذا الى سار منيح اكتير بدل على انه المنتدى منتدى ناجح وما فيه حدا قادر يظهر امامنا باى شبهة وباى حجة المنتدى حطم اكاذيبهم واوهامهم فلجئوا لهذا العمل المتلصص لانهم بعملهم هذا اثبتوا كذب الحديث (ما احد شاد هذا الدين الا غلبه ) بكفيهم انهم اثبتوا بطلان هذا الحديث وخلص


 
*مشكور سويتي على الرد*

*بس احنا مش عايزين نزعل ربنا مننا ونشتمهم او نغلط فيهم*

*احنا نرد عليهم من كتابنا المقدس ويبقى دا احسن رد*

*ولا انت اية رأيك ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

al safer_3 قال:


> *لولا هذا الوعد لما بقيت الكنيسة الى اليوم . من سيف الوثنية من ايام الامبراطورية الرومانية لسيف محمد والاسلام والكنيسة الى الامام رغم كل ابواب الجحيم التي فتحت عليها . *
> 
> 
> *شكرا فراشة انك فكرتينا بهذا الوعد في هذا الموقف . *​




*الف شكر أستاذي السفير على الرد الجميل جدا ويشرفني ردك في اي موضوع لي*

*نورتني ونورت الموضوع*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقويك على خدمتك ويعوضك عوضا سمائيا غير فاني*​


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> احنا نرد عليهم من كتابنا المقدس ويبقى دا احسن رد
> ولا انت اية رأيك ؟


اكيد كلامك صحيح 

انا ما بغلط عليهم بالعكس بشكرهم اكتير لانهم اثبتوا نفسهم منيح وكذبوا كلام رسولهم بالعمل مع انو الفرصة متاحة امامهم يجوا يتحاوروا وانا ما بشتمهم ولا بكرهم ابدا لانو المسيح فى انتظار كل انسان مخطئ حتى انه فى انتظارهم واقف على بابهم وبمنى انهم يسمعوا صوت محبة الرب وليباركهم الرب دائما بس حبيت اصور الهم عملهم فى اى خانة بكون بالضبط فى ردى الى فات لانى بعرف انهم الان بشاهدوا هذا الموضوع 
والى اخترق المنتدى عادى جدا ما حدا اله مشكلة معاه بالعكس ممكن يتفضل بكل احترام يتحاور ويطرح شبهاته


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

sweetly heart قال:


> اكيد كلامك صحيح
> 
> انا ما بغلط عليهم بالعكس بشكرهم اكتير لانهم اثبتوا نفسهم منيح وكذبوا كلام رسولهم بالعمل مع انو الفرصة متاحة امامهم يجوا يتحاوروا وانا ما بشتمهم ولا بكرهم ابدا لانو المسيح فى انتظار كل انسان مخطئ حتى انه فى انتظارهم واقف على بابهم وبمنى انهم يسمعوا صوت محبة الرب وليباركهم الرب دائما بس حبيت اصور الهم عملهم فى اى خانة بكون بالضبط فى ردى الى فات لانى بعرف انهم الان بشاهدوا هذا الموضوع
> والى اخترق المنتدى عادى جدا ما حدا اله مشكلة معاه بالعكس ممكن يتفضل بكل احترام يتحاور ويطرح شبهاته


 
*انشاءالله يارب بعد اللي حصل دا يدخل يدافع عن دينة ويثبت لنا العكس ان استطاع*

*سويتي مشكور اخي والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *نعم هذا هو ردنا *​
> *منتدى الكنيسة*​
> *في يمين الرب وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*​
> *
> ...




*مليون شكر اخت فراشة
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مليون شكر اخت فراشة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*
> *سلام المسيح*​




*ميرسي اخي المبارك*

*نورت الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذ كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اذ كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​*​​​




*ميرسي يا سامح على الاية الجميلة*

*وعلى تشجيعك للفكرة *

*الرب يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الصوره بجد جميله جداااا


واحييكي علي الفكره الجميله دي


والمنتدي دايما في قلبنا والرب دايما بيحميه من شر الاعداء


مرسي فراشه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *الصوره بجد جميله جداااا​*
> 
> 
> *واحييكي علي الفكره الجميله دي*
> ...




*ميرسي يا مايكل على الرد وتشجيع الفكرة*


​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*فى منتهى الروعة والجمال 

تسلم ايدك ياقمر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعة والجمال ​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايه ثانك يو دى انجليزى ده يامرسى ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه ثانك يو دى انجليزى ده يامرسى ​​*​​





*دا هندي يا بت :t30:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*

فراشة مسيحية قال:



دا هندي يا بت :t30:

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه زى ما انا بتكلم المانى بالظبط [/center]*_


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك حبيبتي تصميم راااااائع


----------



## faris sd4l (13 سبتمبر 2008)

صورة أكتر من رائعة اختي فراشة
شكرا كتير على مجهودك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*اه زى ما انا بتكلم المانى بالظبط *_




*يا واد يا جيرمن انت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي تصميم راااااائع


 
*تسلمي يا فنانتنا الجميلة*

*من بعض ما عندكم :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> صورة أكتر من رائعة اختي فراشة
> 
> 
> شكرا كتير على مجهودك ربنا يباركك​





*ويباركك اخي تابارك*

*ميرسي كتير على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*تصميم رائع يا فراشه *
*تسلم ايدك*
*واسمحيلي اشاركم الفكره*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تصميم رائع يا فراشه *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *واسمحيلي اشاركم الفكره*​





*الله يسلمك يا سكرة*

*وميرسي حبيبتي على تشجيعك للفكرة *

*بجد فرحانة قوي ان الفكرة عجبتكم وبتشاركوني نفس الصورة*​


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى و يحميه من كل ضربات عدو الخير
ونشكر ربنا على رجوع المنتدى الغالي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا فراشة على التصميم الجميل ده
و انا هشاركك التوقيع بعد اذنك طبعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى و يحميه من كل ضربات عدو الخير​
> ونشكر ربنا على رجوع المنتدى الغالي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا فراشة على التصميم الجميل ده
> و انا هشاركك التوقيع بعد اذنك طبعا
> ...




*ميرسي يا سوسنا حبيبتي على الرد والتجيع*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*احسن رد فعلا
شكرا حبيبتى على تعبك
ربنا يحافظ علينا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا افضل رد نرده 
مرسىىىىىىىى يا فراشه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *احسن رد فعلا*
> *شكرا حبيبتى على تعبك*
> *ربنا يحافظ علينا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا افضل رد نرده
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىى يا فراشه ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى يا فراشة على  تذكيرنا بهذة المقولة علشان فية بعض الناس بتفتكر ان ربنا ساب الكنيسة ومش بيحميها ولكن عندما يقروة هذة الاية بيفتكرو ان ربنا موجد معانا فاللة معنا فمن علينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا ليكى يا فراشة على تذكيرنا بهذة المقولة علشان فية بعض الناس بتفتكر ان ربنا ساب الكنيسة ومش بيحميها ولكن عندما يقروة هذة الاية بيفتكرو ان ربنا موجد معانا فاللة معنا فمن علينا


 كلامك صح اخي المبارك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

